# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Παχαλινές Ευχές 2008

## Leo

Με την ευκαιρία της αναχώρησης μου αύριο για ολιγοήμερες διακοπές, με περιορισμένη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο ίντερνετ, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ στα μέλη και τους φίλους αυτού του forum, 
*Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση.* 
Υγεία σε όλους και καλά ταξίδια στους Ναυτικούς όλου του κόσμου, αλλά και τους ονειροπόλους ταξιδευτές του Naytilia.gr. Καλά να περάσετε όπου κι αν βρίσκεστε, όπου κι αν πάτε.
Καλή αντάμωση σε μερικές μέρες.

----------


## Kalloni

Καλο πασχα και καλη ανασταση σε ολος ανεξαιρετως

----------


## Nautikos II

Να ευχηθω και εγω με την σειρα μου,  :Wink: *΄΄Καλο Πασχα και Καλη Ανασταση΄΄*  :Wink: σε ολους και ολες, και στους φιλους που εχουμαι συνεχη επαφη,  και σε οσους δεν ετυχε μεχρι σημερα να μιλησουμαι προσωπικα.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ σε όλους ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ:mrgreen:Να πάρουμε όλοι απο ένα καράβι και να αλητευτούμε στα νησιά!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## efouskayak

Αναχώρηση αύριο για Ευβοια... καλή ανάσταση σε όλους σας

----------


## STRATHGOS

και εγω! με την σιρα μου θελω να σας ευχηθο ολοψυχα _καλο πασχα_ και _καλη ανασταση:lol:_ 
_και μια σιν βουλη:idea: ΟΧΙ ΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ_ ΜΑΖΙ:-x ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΚΑΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ:shock:_ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!! ΕΓΩ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ..._

----------


## Haddock

Καλό Πάσχα και καλά να περνάτε όπου και να είστε!
Καλά ταξίδια!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

Κι εγω με τη σειρα μου,να ευχηθω ,σ ολη τη παρεα του Nautilia.gr, *Καλες Γιορτες , Καλο Πασχα* και να περασουν καλα ,μαζι με τις οικογενειες τους και με τους δικους τους ανθρωπους.Αναχωρηση αυριο το πρωι για Αρχαια Ολυμπια.

----------


## sonia24

Καλη Ανασταση σε ολους και να ειμαστε καλα μεχρι το Πασχα, γεροι και δυνατοι στις θεσεις μας! Εγω θα πρωτοτυπησω, θα παω Κορινθο.   :Cool:

----------


## gloria

*Καλό Πάσχα* κι από μένα σε όλους! Και καλώς σας βρήκα μιας και είμαι νέο μέλος...και αφού δεν ξέρω που συστήνονται τα νέα μέλη στο forum   :Confused:  είπα να ευχηθώ επι τη ευκαιρία για τις γιορτές που έρχονται και να γράψω εδώ...... :Wink: 

βλέπω σιγά σιγά τι παίζει στο forum και πιστεύω μετά το πάσχα 8α τα λέμε συχνά και θα γνωριστούμε καλύτερα, γιατι η θάλασσα και ειδικά τα ταξίδια στη θάλασσα είναι το αγαπημένο μου θέμα.καλά να περάσετε όλοι....:-D

----------


## evridiki

Καλη Ανασταση και Καλο Πασχα σε ολους μας!!! Καλη επιστροφη σε οσους φυγουμε εκτος!!

 :Very Happy: 

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σήμερα Μεγάλη Πέμπτη που το Θείο Δράμα κορυφώνεται...

To "πλήρωμα" του Nautilia.gr εύχεται στα μέλη και τους φίλους του Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα... 
Στους ναυτικούς που αυτές τις μέρες ταξιδεύουν η Ανάσταση του Χριστού να τους βρει σε ήρεμες θάλασσες... 

pasxa.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ :Very Happy: 
εγώ σήμερα Αναχώρω για ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν εχεις χρονο βγαλε και καμια φωτο :Wink: 
*:-DΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ:-D*

----------


## JASON12345

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους και ειδικά στον φίλοΤσέντζο που με συγκίνησε πριν.

----------


## cmitsos

Καλο πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## CAPETANIAS

Ο.Κ. Finnpartner , Χρόνια Πολλά ,καλή ανάσταση . Τα ξαναλέμε μετά το Πάσχα.

----------


## xara

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ & ΟΛΕΣ*

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Καλη Ανασταση σε ολες και ολους , με υγεια ..................

----------


## mastrokostas

Εύχομαι Χρόνια πολλά καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia και καλά ταξίδια σε αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν .

----------


## dkampouroglou

Και λίγο πριν φύγω για την εκκλησία....
Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους, μαζί με ανθρώπους που αγαπάτε και σας αγαπούν.
Καλό Πάσχα και καλοφάγωτο το αρνάκι (αν δεν βρέχει και αύριο)

----------


## Rinio-chios

_Εύχομαι σε όλα τα μέλη στο ναυτιλία_ *ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!**    Σε όσους ταξιδεύουν καλά ταξίδια τις θερμότερες ευχές μου και του χρόνου όλοι σπίτια τους!!!




Υ.Γ     Στο ναυτικό της καρδιάς μου ιδιαίτερες ευχές!!!Υπομονή γλυκέ μου τα μέσα του Μάη κοντεύουν!!!!
*

----------


## JASON12345

Χριστός Ανέστη φίλοι μου και γω για ακόμη μια φορά την βγάζω μαζί σας.
Και του χρόνου

----------


## xara

Εδώ είμαστε... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Ωραιοτατα, αντε και του χρονου ολοι με υγεια

----------


## Apostolos

*Χρηστός Ανέστη φίλοι μου!!!!!*

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ!! ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΦΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ :Razz:  ΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ,ΧΑΡΑ,ΥΓΕΙΑ Κ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ σε εσεσας και στης οικογενειεσας!!! η φλογα αυτη να κανει της καρδιες μας ακομα ποιο ζεστες και παλη *ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!!*

----------

